# BSA airborne all original



## PBR (Nov 9, 2016)

My uncle passed some time ago and my family is finally cleaning out his stuff. He was a huge car guy, but collected just about everything. I guess he was somewhat into vintage bikes, but the most unique was this BSA airborne. 

I am now the proud owner of this fine bicycle, it seems to be almost 100% original down to the war grade tires, seat and BSA pump. It is also in incredible condition. I know the lamp, funky front hub things, and tool pouch are not original, but I do have an original tool pouch and BSA tool that came with the bike. The paint is original and there doesn't seem to be any welds on the bottom of the down tubes, very common I guess with the early twin tube models.

Not sure what I'm going to do with it at this point, but thought I would share it here before I decide anything.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice original, what are those things on the front wheel? Suspension?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's another nice example to guide you with value.


http://m.ebay.com/itm/172396305403?rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5336742011&toolid=10013&customId=sporting-goods%2Fbicycles&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F172396305403&srcrot=711-53200-19255-0&rvr_id=1121557248240&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi PBR.

Very nice and original BSA. But, also it's one of the first made in 1942 (and rarer than the standard), you see about one of these for every ten of the standard type.

The main difference is the twin down tubes to which the seat tube is welded. If you look at most of these bicycles, you will see that it is normally a single tube, and the seat slides down inside this. These are the later versions.

It would be interesting to know the frame number - this begins with R (with probably four numbers) and is stamped  into the frame by the rear wheel nut, on the non rear cog side, like this

https://oldbike.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/para_frame_number.jpg?w=470&h=549

Here is another early one - not as good as yours:

https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-ww2-bsa-airborne-bicycle-early-twin-tube-model/

and the more usual type here:

https://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-1945-bsa-airborne-bicycle-para-bike/

I have two of the later ones, but have only seen one like yours a couple of times. I'm genuinely envious.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> Here's another nice example to guide you with value.
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/172396305403?rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5336742011&toolid=10013&customId=sporting-goods%2Fbicycles&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F172396305403&srcrot=711-53200-19255-0&rvr_id=1121557248240&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true



This one is worth more due to the fact that it is an early one.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> Nice original, what are those things on the front wheel? Suspension?



Yes but it sounds like that are a civilian part and should not be on that bike.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi All,



Robertriley said:


> Yes but it sounds like that are a civilian part and should not be on that bike.




Yes, they are not a part of this bike as standard.

The more I look, the better it gets, the original grips on the handle bars, these get wrecked very easily, and the Patent and Broad Arrow transfers are often missing or damaged too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## PBR (Nov 10, 2016)

I have been told there are some parts on the bike that need to come off, like the front axle parts. 

The frame number is R8346 or R8348, hard to tell what if the last number is a 6 or 8.

Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi PBR,

Thanks for the additional pictures (-:

Yes, the serial is R8348. The only thing you are missing is the BSA toolbag and kit.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

Lol...I think he has that too


----------



## PBR (Nov 14, 2016)

Mercian said:


> Hi PBR,
> 
> Thanks for the additional pictures (-:
> 
> ...




I do have an original toolbag and kit,  and just about enough spare parts to make another complete bike!!!


----------

